# Micropower PS400 Phantom Power Supply



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello All! I've been trying to follow the many posts about the various Behringer products and the many reply's and assistance you guys/gals have offered about their products. I just ordered the ECM 8000 mic and the MICROPOWER PS400 Phantom power supply. I have made a bid on ebay for the DSP1124. I am trying to get together the necessary equipment I need (cheaply!!) to set up my system. Once I get everything together, I will follow the excellent guides and tutorials available here at this site to properly set up my system. My very newbie question is, what is the purpose of the Phantom power supply? I mean, does it provide some extra benefit to using it vs. any other power supply? As I stated above, I purchased one because I kept reading about members using it and it was cheap, so I went ahead and ordered one. Did I waste my money? I use Audyssey right now to try and calibrate my system and believe that I should use the 1124 before using Audyssey-is this correct? I have the Onkyo 876 w/Atlantic Tech. 4200e speakers and a "POOR" HT sub! I'm trying to get rid of the "Boomy" sound from my sub.

Thanks for your assistance.
Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Bob,

The phantom power is needed because the mic requires a power source to operate. It’s called “phantom power” (I think) because the mic receives the voltage on the same audio cable that it connects to the pre amp with, rather than via a separate power cord (like most powered devices require). 

Which brings us to what’s missing from your shopping list: a mic pre amp for the ECM8000. Also, you didn’t mention a sound card – hopefully you have one?

You really didn’t need the outboard phantom power supply (and I’ve never seen anyone else use one). The mic pre amp you need will come with phantom power built it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> The phantom power is needed because the mic requires a power source to operate. It’s called “phantom power” (I think) because the mic receives the voltage on the same audio cable that it connects to the pre amp with, rather than via a separate power cord (like most powered devices require).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer, Wayne. I just won the Behringer DSP 1124 for $56.00 over on ebay. So, you are saying that I need a mic pre_amp also along with my sound card? Have any recommendations for a quality but cheap one? 

Thanks for the help Wayne.
Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you already have a suitable sound card, the Behringer Zenyx 502 will fit the bill. I would say that you can probably pick up one of those on eBay too, but I'm not sure if the older versions came with phantom power (the new ones do).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help Wayne. Since I bought the Monopower PS400 inadvertently, I guess I could use that if need be, right?


Bob.


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you already have a suitable sound card, the Behringer Zenyx 502 will fit the bill. I would say that you can probably pick up one of those on eBay too, but I'm not sure if the older versions came with phantom power (the new ones do).
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne, I was listening to a review online about the Zenyx 502 PA Mixer. It said something to the effect of 1 line at 80hz. It is a 5 input unit on ebay that I am attempting to purchase. Is this the correct model that you recommended above? And, if so, is 80hz. the low end for the unit or what? I am a complete novice as to this and only want to make sure I purchase the correct products and not waste my money on unnecessary gear. I also have a Turtle Beach Montego DDL sound card...will this work?

Thank you for your assistance.
Bob.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> It said something to the effect of 1 line at 80hz.


I have no idea what that means. Can you give me a link to whatever it was you were looking at?

Hopefully the one you’re eBaying a 502 has phantom power. No biggie if it doesn’t, I guess - you’ll get to use your Micropower PS400.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I have no idea what that means. Can you give me a link to whatever it was you were looking at?
> 
> Hopefully the one you’re eBaying a 502 has phantom power. No biggie if it doesn’t, I guess - you’ll get to use your Micropower PS400.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the display: 



 After listening to it again, I think it says something about a 80hz. filter! Sorry for the confusion Wayne.
Also, my Turtle Beach Montego DDL card has a line-in, S/PDIF in/out, and Ctr/LFE line out. It is a 7.1 sound card and obviously, has the front/rear and surr. outs also. Do you think I could possibly use this card and avoid having to pay for another sound card? 

Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> After listening to it again, I think it says something about a 80hz. filter!


All they’re talking about is the tone controls for the input. It has a treble control set at 12 kHz, and a bass control set at 80 Hz. Those should be set to flat for any REW useage.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you Wayne for the assistance. I'll try and figure out whether the sound card will work or not. Appreciate your help.

Bob.


----------

